# curing soap-fragrances



## Carolyn (Oct 27, 2007)

We have been curing soap everywhere--which is a good thing, the house smells nice all the time :biggrin. But we would like to be able to kinda put things away instead of having shelves everywhere in the house, sometimes things get bumped. have a small walk in closet in the master bedroom--(which is now the sewing/craft/storage room) that we would like to put shelves up (in closet) and put the soap in to cure. Do all the fragrances blend or do the fragrances keep their own scent, what about putting a dehumidifier in it. the closet is about 4 or 5 ft x 8 ft. i was thinking about putting cardboard dividers between the fragrances. What does everyone do? We are in full soaping right now, so we need all the room we can get. Thanks Carolyn


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

I really like to keep my scents separated in plastic shoe boxes. They stack nicely on shelves too. For the soaps that I make really big batches of I just get a bigger plastic box. I think it really helps hold in the scent and prevents all the soaps from smelling the same. It also keeps them in good shape, no dust or dents.


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 27, 2007)

We do that when they are finished, but We have been doing HP, so within days, soap is ready to wrap and put away, but now we are doing some CP, cut out shapes etc, don't they have to cure and dry for at least a couple of weeks before wrapping and putting away?


----------



## mill-valley (Feb 22, 2008)

I have no where near the experience of most of you....but I have several different scents curing in my bedroom closet, all on the same shelf right next to each other.....OMH, coconut lime verbena, lavender, rain water, coffee...each of them still has it's own distinct scent.


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

Duh! I jumped ahead of myself. LOL For *curing* I keep them all lined up on shelves right next to each other. Certain strong scents I have noticed will stick to another kind of scented soap once in a while. This is only surface scent though. That's why I like to put them in the shoe boxes as soon as I can. Anyways, that doesn't stop me from lining different scents up by each other.


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 27, 2007)

how long do you leave the soap cure before you can put it away?


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

I leave mine out on the shelves for at least 2 weeks.


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 27, 2007)

ok--thats kinda what I thought--didn't know if it had to be longer. thanks Caorlyn


----------



## Madfarmer (Nov 18, 2008)

Even when my shelves are full, I don't notice any scent blending. The bars are only about 1/4" apart. The soaproom is the formal dining room. (Hey, we're batchelors--we live on corn-dogs :crazy) I leave the ceiling fan running, I rarely cure more than a week before packaging.

Tom


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

tom, do you have any problem with them getting dusty?


----------



## Madfarmer (Nov 18, 2008)

Some of the early batches that I left out a little longer picked up a little dust, but now they're not uncovered that long. Plus, I "polish" them with a towel right before I bag them.

Tom


----------

